# Gold line knifefish



## Johnnyfishtanks (Apr 21, 2010)

Gold line knifefish has anyone seen in Vancouver ever our know


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

I own one


----------



## charles (Apr 21, 2010)

gmachine19 said:


> I own one


and I bet you I know where that one is from


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

Lol! How's the gold line doin Gil? Any updates?


----------



## gmachine19 (Apr 21, 2010)

grew an inch! lol eats like a pig too. But always hides.

@charles: u know it!


----------

